
Shazam is always listening – even when it's been switched 'off' - nitin_flanker
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/15/shazam_listening/
======
chrisbolt
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12953368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12953368)

